#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  White Dzambhala Practice

## Анатолий Палыч

По совету Ulla прошу у вас помощи, уважаемые переводчики! если кто-то может перевести текст этой практики с английского на русский (имеется и тибетский вариант). если кто-то проявит желание помочь, я сброшу файл на мыло. заранее спасибо! :Smilie:

----------


## Анирудха

Согласен на перевод этого текста, сбросьте на мой ящик сразу два варианта садханы, поскольку английские переводы часто не точны и корявые.
Потому лучше сверяться с тибетским оригиналом или же сразу с него напрямую.    Anirudha-A@yandex.ru

----------

